# nagymagyar



## arlett

Sziasztok,

Néha hallom a _nagymagyar_ szót mostanában, de igazából nem tudom, mennyire létezik "hivatalosan" - semmilyen szótárban nincs benne, sőt írásban sem nagyon látom, inkább szóban hallom, néha igeként is (_nagymagyarkodik_). Nem is vagyok teljesen biztos benne, mit jelent.
Gyakorlatilag mindig komoly nemzettudattal bíró, hazafias emberekre mondják, de nagyon erős negatív felhanggal, így nekem ez semmiképp sem pozitív szó. Mit gondoltok róla?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!

Azért vannak ehhez kapcsolódó cikkek a neten (történeti megközelítés, szösszenet-jellegű cikkek, inkább pozitív értelmezésű cikkek, vagy olyanok, ahol ez szinonímája az irredentának), de szerintem a fogalom marad - ha nem is meghatározás nélküli - eléggé függő pl. a beszélő történelmi ismereteitől, politikai beállítódottságától (és az elhangzás idejétől is). 
A negatív felhang szerintem olyasmit jelez, hogy a beszélő nem ért egyet a csupán nemzeti szemlélettel vagy megközelítéssel, azt szűk látókörűnek tartja, igénye van arra, hogy az ide vonatkozó társadalmi kérdéseket tágabb látókörbe helyezze, nagyobb léptékben vizsgálja. Viszont a történelmünk folyamán is alakult szerintem valamennyire a jelentése (ld. az első idézett cikket vagy a 3.-at). 
Nem irigylem a nyelvészek munkáját, akiknek ezt majd valamikor röviden össze kell foglalni egy szótárcikkben.


----------



## francisgranada

arlett said:


> Gyakorlatilag mindig komoly nemzettudattal bíró, hazafias emberekre mondják, de nagyon erős negatív felhanggal, így nekem ez semmiképp sem pozitív szó.


Egyetértek, de ... Tudniillik_ de facto _nincsenek kismagyarok, középmagyarok és nagymagyarok... Vagyis szerintem a "nagymagyar" szónak főleg az utóbbi százegynéhány év geopolitikai eseményeinek  konteksztusában van értelme (világháborúk, határok átrendezése, új államok létrejötte, stb.).

Más szóval, a _nagy-_ jelző (előtag) valamire utal. Talán nem feltétlenül jelenti azt, hogy  nagymagyar=irredenta, vagy hogy egy nagymagyar a történelmi Magyarországot kívanja mindenáron  visszaállítani, de ez a szó akarva-akaratlanul (_túl)hangsúlyozza _a nemzeti/nemzetiségi aspektust, vagyis nem _semleges_.. Ez  szerintem eleve negatív árnyalatot kölcsönöz a szónak.

*P.S*. Ahhoz, hogy valaki "komoly nemzettudattal" bírjon, elég "csak_" magyarnak _lenni (_nagy-_ nélkül) ... Más kérdés, hogy a jelenlegi európai államhatárok nem feltétlenül igazságosak, de ez nem nyelvi  kérdés ...


----------



## arlett

Szia!

Igen, vegyes a kép, de őszintén szólva én is főleg az "irredenta" szinonimaként hallottam eddig. Igazából számomra ennek már negatív csengése van és így nem is használnám, de lehet neked nem annyira, ezek szerint.  Mindenesetre elég nehéz megfogalmazni, mit jelent, az biztos...


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem (az előzőeket bővítve) azért ennek függnie kell az adott szövegösszefüggéstől, hangsúlytól is. Amennyiben az "irrendenta" szinonimája, nekem is negatívan hangzik, de nem hallom annyit, hogy meg tudjam ítélni, milyen értelemben használják manapság leginkább. (Egyébként nem lennék meglepve, ha ilyen értelemben használnák leggyakrabban.)


----------



## javamonkey

Veri a mellkasát hogy ő milyen magyar, meg hogy a magyar ez az amaz.
Orbán Viktor pl. egy nagy magyar.
Bár ettől senki nem lesz magyarabb.


----------



## Zsanna

javamonkey said:


> Veri a mellkasát hogy ő milyen magyar, meg hogy a magyar ez az amaz.


Szia javamonkey, üdv itt.    Attól tartok, hogy ez így nem túl egyértelmű (már nem a magyar anyanyelvi beszélők számára elsősorban, hanem inkább a nyelvtanulóknak). Aki nem ismeri O.V.-t, az sem jut sokkal előbbre...
Kicsit részletesebben lehetne?


----------



## javamonkey

Zsanna said:


> Szia javamonkey, üdv itt.    Attól tartok, hogy ez így nem túl egyértelmű (már nem a magyar anyanyelvi beszélők számára elsősorban, hanem inkább a nyelvtanulóknak). Aki nem ismeri O.V.-t, az sem jut sokkal előbbre...
> Kicsit részletesebben lehetne?


Szia Zsanna, köszi. Lehet, hogy más körökben máshogy használják ezt a szót. Nekem azt jelenti, ha egy ember rendszeresen a régi Magyarországról, ilyesmikről beszél. A magyarok, ez az amaz, pl. Székelyföld stb. Egy nagy nacionalista aki a múltba tekint. Ahogy mások is mondták ez kicsit gúnyos vagy negatív kifejezés számomra is.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, javamonkey. Szerintem is sokan így gondolják.
Viszont ki kellett volna emelnem, hogy mi az, ami igazán kifejezésre szorul. Ez pedig az: "ez az amaz".


----------



## francisgranada

javamonkey said:


> ... Orbán Viktor pl. egy nagy magyar....


Orbántól függetlenül, számomra  a "nagymagyar" és a "nagy magyar" nem feltétlenül ugyanazt jelenti. 

A "nagymagyar" a magyarságot, nemzeti hovatartozást, magyar öntudatot stb. hangsúlyozza. 
A "nagy magyar" számomra inkább kiváló magyar származású személyt jelent, például Nobel díjast, világhírű tudóst, híres írot, zeneszerzőt, stb ... 

*************** 
Hasonló szókacsolatok: _kislány, kisember, nagyasszony _.... Ezek se jelentik szószerint azt, hogy _kis lány, kis ember, nagy asszony ... _


----------

